# [resolu]dev-qt/qtdiag failed to emerge

## cinzilla

Bonjour à tous et toutes.

Je rencontre actuellement un soucis à la compilation de dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0

Necessaire à l'installation de net-im/zoom.

emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0::gentoo'

```
Portage 3.0.0 (python 3.7.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/systemd, gcc-10.1.0, glibc-2.31-r6, 5.7.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.7.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:     6053228 total,   2116528 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 19 Jul 2020 13:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 63dc178975d3be478eee845bfa2c8f69c0c6e0ba

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p4) 2.34.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r1::gentoo, 3.7.8-r2::gentoo, 3.8.4-r1::gentoo, 3.9.0_beta4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.1.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.7::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.31-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

gentoo-zh

    location: /var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/microcai/gentoo-zh.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

zugaina

    location: /var/lib/layman/zugaina

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: rsync://gentoo.zugaina.org/zugaina-portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli crypt curl dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gtk iconv jpg libtirpc lm_sensors multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl opengl openmp pam pcre qt readline seccomp split-usr ssl systemd tcpd udev unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

`emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0::gentoo'

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0  USE="debug network widgets -test"
```

cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/temp/build.log

```
 * Package:    dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: qt@gentoo.org

 * Upstream:   https://bugreports.qt.io/

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 debug elibc_glibc kernel_linux network userland_GNU widgets

 * FEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0 ...

 * Running qt5_qmake

Info: creating stash file /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/.qmake.stash

Info: creating cache file /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/.qmake.cache

Running configuration tests...

Done running configuration tests.

Configure summary:

Qt Tools:

  Qt Assistant ........................... no

  Qt Designer ............................ no

  Qt Distance Field Generator ............ no

  kmap2qmap .............................. no

  Qt Linguist ............................ no

  Mac Deployment Tool .................... no

  makeqpf ................................ no

  pixeltool .............................. no

  qdbus .................................. no

  qev .................................... no

  Qt Attributions Scanner ................ no

  qtdiag ................................. yes

  qtpaths ................................ no

  qtplugininfo ........................... no

  Windows deployment tool ................ no

  WinRT Runner Tool ...................... no

Qt Tools:

  QDoc ................................... no

WARNING: QDoc will not be compiled, probably because libclang could not be located. This means that you cannot build the Qt documentation.

Either ensure that llvm-config is in your PATH environment variable, or set LLVM_INSTALL_DIR to the location of your llvm installation.

On Linux systems, you may be able to install libclang by installing the libclang-dev or libclang-devel package, depending on your distribution.

On macOS, you can use Homebrew's llvm package.

On Windows, you must set LLVM_INSTALL_DIR to the installation path.

Qt is now configured for building. Just run 'make'.

Once everything is built, you must run 'make install'.

Qt will be installed into '/usr'.

Prior to reconfiguration, make sure you remove any leftovers from

the previous build.

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0 ...

 * Running emake

make -j3

cd src/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/src.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src'

cd assistant/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/assistant/assistant.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

cd designer/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/designer/designer.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

cd pixeltool/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/pixeltool/pixeltool.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/designer'

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/assistant'

Some of the required modules (qtConfig(designer)) are not available.

Some of the required modules (qtHaveModule(sql) qtConfig(assistant)) are not available.

Skipped.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/assistant'

Skipped.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/designer'

cd distancefieldgenerator/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/distancefieldgenerator/distancefieldgenerator.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

cd qtattributionsscanner/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qtattributionsscanner/qtattributionsscanner.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/pixeltool'

Some of the required modules (qtConfig(pixeltool)) are not available.

Skipped.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/pixeltool'

cd qtplugininfo/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qtplugininfo/qtplugininfo.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/qtattributionsscanner'

Some of the required modules (qtConfig(qtattributionsscanner)) are not available.

Skipped.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/qtattributionsscanner'

cd qtpaths/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qtpaths/qtpaths.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/distancefieldgenerator'

Some of the required modules (qtConfig(distancefieldgenerator)) are not available.

Skipped.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/distancefieldgenerator'

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/qtplugininfo'

cd qdbus/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qdbus/qdbus.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

Some of the required modules (qtConfig(qtplugininfo)) are not available.

Skipped.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/qtplugininfo'

cd qtdiag/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qtdiag/qtdiag.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile

Project ERROR: Could not find feature dom.

make[1]: *** [Makefile:256: sub-qdbus-make_first] Error 3

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/qtpaths'

Some of the required modules (qtConfig(qtpaths)) are not available.

Skipped.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/qtpaths'

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/qtdiag'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wextra -Wvla -Wdate-time -Wshift-overflow=2 -Wduplicated-cond -Wno-stringop-overflow -Wno-format-overflow -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_NO_LINKED_LIST -DQT_NO_JAVA_STYLE_ITERATORS -DQT_NO_LINKED_LIST -DNETWORK_DIAG -DQT_NO_NARROWING_CONVERSIONS_IN_CONNECT -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_WIDGETS_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qtdiag -I. -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.15.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.15.0/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtWidgets -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.15.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.15.0/QtCore -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtNetwork -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o .obj/main.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qtdiag/main.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wextra -Wvla -Wdate-time -Wshift-overflow=2 -Wduplicated-cond -Wno-stringop-overflow -Wno-format-overflow -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_NO_LINKED_LIST -DQT_NO_JAVA_STYLE_ITERATORS -DQT_NO_LINKED_LIST -DNETWORK_DIAG -DQT_NO_NARROWING_CONVERSIONS_IN_CONNECT -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_WIDGETS_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qtdiag -I. -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.15.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.15.0/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtWidgets -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.15.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.15.0/QtCore -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtNetwork -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o .obj/qtdiag.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qtdiag/qtdiag.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -o ../../bin/qtdiag .obj/main.o .obj/qtdiag.o   /usr/lib64/libQt5Widgets.so /usr/lib64/libQt5Gui.so /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so -lGL -lpthread

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src/qtdiag'

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build/src'

make: *** [Makefile:49: sub-src-make_first] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0'

```

Variable USE

```
USE="opengl jpg curl acpi lm_sensors dbus systemd dvd alsa cdr gtk networkmanager -sdl -wayland -ipv6 -openrc X"

```

Je ne suis pas très vieux sous gentoo, et j'aime enormément cet OS je seche completement sur se problème. En esperant vous avoir donné toutes les infos necessaire, merci d'avance

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/728278

----------

## cinzilla

Super merci pour ta réponse. Ca fonctionne.

Néanmoins j'aurais tout de meme une question, comment wolfwood a su qu'il fallait installer qtxml ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *cinzilla wrote:*   

> Super merci pour ta réponse. Ca fonctionne.
> 
> Néanmoins j'aurais tout de meme une question, comment wolfwood a su qu'il fallait installer qtxml ?  

 

Réponse courte : en théorie, tu n'as pas à le savoir.

Réponse longue : si tu n'es pas familier des systèmes de build (qmake/cmake) de Qt, et que tu n'a pas une connaissance particulière des différents paquets Qt et de leur interdépendance, et que tu n'es finalement qu'un utilisateur final, il y a peu de chance  que tu puisses le deviner, si ce n'est en regardant la description de l'ebuild de qtxml :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Description:         Implementation of SAX and DOM for the Qt5 framework
> 
> 

 

Dans le log que tu fournis, c'est au moment de construire le code dans le sous-répertoire qdbus/ que l'erreur apparaît :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cd qdbus/&& ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o Makefile /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtdiag-5.15.0/work/qttools-everywhere-src-5.15.0/src/qdbus/qdbus.pro CONFIG+=debug CONFIG-=release 'QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cqs' QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip 'QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -pipe' QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= 'QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= ) && make -f Makefile
> 
> Some of the required modules (qtConfig(qtplugininfo)) are not available.
> ...

 

Dans le fichier de projet qmake correspondant (qdbus.pro), on trouve :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> qtConfig(dom): SUBDIRS = qdbus
> 
> 

 

Mais voilà, si toi, en tant qu'utilisateur final, tu ne sais pas que la feature dom est fournie par le paquet dev-qt/qtxml, tu peux difficilement le deviner :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ grep dom /usr/lib64/cmake/Qt5Xml/Qt5XmlConfig.cmake
> 
>     set_property(TARGET Qt5::Xml PROPERTY INTERFACE_QT_ENABLED_FEATURES dom)
> ...

 

La question est : le paquet dev-qt/qtxml était t'il déjà installé sur ton système auparavant ? (non je suppose ?)

Si non, cela veut dire qu'un dépendance est manquante  dans l'ebuild dev-qt/qtdiag (et peut-être d'autres).

----------

